

Bitcoin Isn’t a Currency, Can’t Replace Gold: Goldman Sachs - TDL
http://blogs.barrons.com/focusonfunds/2014/03/12/bitcoin-isnt-a-currency-cant-replace-gold-goldman-sachs/

======
lutusp
Alert the media -- the pot (Goldman Sachs) is calling the kettle (Bitcoin)
black.

